
GCHQ intervenes to secure smart meters against hackers - cm2187
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/ca2d7684-ed15-11e5-bb79-2303682345c8.html
======
justinclift
Paywall. :(

~~~
cm2187
No one else reported the story unfortunately.

Basically it says that all smart meters that were to be introduced in the UK
would have shared the same encryption key, which if compromised would have
allowed an attack on the grid system. 2 millions installed out of 53 millions
planned.

~~~
justinclift
Cool. It's good to know they're not being rolled out completely blindly then.

